# HELP! Electricity DEI



## Canadacanary (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been frantically trying to reach DEI from Canada. Have sent "contact" forms via their online site.The phone number they've posted can't be reached from abroad. I've called the international operator asking for a phone number....and they can't help. Surely there must be a way to reach them!!! HELP!!! I don't know anyone in Greece ...so I'm on my own on this one! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I guess you have tried their Athens call centre?

But just in case you have not the number is..

210 5230301 

Remember to put Greece international code before the number.....


----------



## Canadacanary (Feb 12, 2012)

*SOOOOOO Helpful!!!*

Thanks for the DEI call centre number. This was extremely helpful.


----------



## Petra Netcu (Oct 22, 2013)

me too I tried from romania, no way!!!!
try to call in athens at 2310584700
you have to know you personal code


----------

